# The Neighboursâ€™ Pussy



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

OK, so last year we had to have our 18 year old cat put down, a very sad day and as I had just come out of hospital facing a 3 month recuperation I was not impressed.

However whilst out in the garden doing a bit of gentle weeding, this black cat wanders up and allows himself to be stroked, having just lost ours, I was quite happy to make a bit of fuss of him whilst outside.

As the days grew warmer and doors left open it was not long before he crept into the house and sat either next to me or on my lap. He was always put outside whenever we went out or in the evening before we went to bed, only to return the next day.

By now, he had found out that by jumping onto the bathroom windowsill, we live in a bungalow, he could get in without being invited, so now I either share a shower with him or steam the room out.

We found out that his real owners are over the road from us and knew that he went somewhere every day and are glad it is to a house that look out for him and treat him well.

Trouble is, he visits every day, demands to be let in and does not seem to go back to his owners, my wife has started giving him â€˜just a few bitsâ€™ as he â€˜looks hungryâ€™ but I know once that starts he will never go to his real home.

Help needed, I cannot be anything but nice towards him, he is a beautiful cat but I need him to spend more time at his own home â€" any suggestions please.


----------



## SIB (Sep 9, 2007)

Similar thing with a friend of ours, a local cat has "adopted" her as it's owner and it's often going in her house and wanting fed, stroked, etc. The real owners don't seem to mind but i can see it may be tricky if the cat wasn't wanting to go back there!!


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

We had the same thing happen when I lived at home with mum and dad. However eventually the owners came over and said we might aswell just keep the cat, as it spent more time with us than it did there. We had her for about 15 years I think before she passed away.

Is it an annoyance the cat being there? Or are you not ready for another "pet" At least this way you have the joy of a cat around the place, but dont have to cough up for the vets bills. No idea how to get rid of it, I guess somesort of cat scarer thing, or scent.

Lions pee is supposed to be good.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Tom Radford said:


> We had the same thing happen when I lived at home with mum and dad. However eventually the owners came over and said we might aswell just keep the cat, as it spent more time with us than it did there. We had her for about 15 years I think before she passed away.
> 
> Is it an annoyance the cat being there? Or are you not ready for another "pet" At least this way you have the joy of a cat around the place, but dont have to cough up for the vets bills. No idea how to get rid of it, I guess somesort of cat scarer thing, or scent.
> 
> Lions pee is supposed to be good.


this is the stuff.pellets soaked in lion dung lol lol

http://www.britishbirdlovers.co.uk/featured-product/silent-roar-cat-repellant.html

hth


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

You can't control a cat, it will do what it wants, that's why I like them. :thumbsup: He's coming for food and affection, you'll have to stop giving him both to get shut.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the answers guys

I can stop giving him food - but the wife finds that difficult

There is no way I can stop giving him affection though it just isn't in my nature

I just hope the owners don't get too upset and I feel guilty knowing that they pay for his upkeep and we get all the joy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

synchro said:


> There is no way I can stop giving him affection though it just isn't in my nature


Imagine that he's riding a bicycle. :thumbsup:


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

He is a smart cat and would be the correct cycle lane  :thumbsup:


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

synchro said:


> He is a smart cat and would be the correct cycle lane  :thumbsup:


Ah ! I always wondered how cats catch Fish that ride bicycles  !


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Food is the key here. If over the road is the only place he gets it he will keep going back. Once you start feeding him he'll move in with you if its better stuff..lol. I would have a chat with the owner if I were you and set a few ground rules. If it's a little treat but not enough to sustain that might work. He obviously sees your house as on his 'patrol path' I suggest you just keep giving him attention when he drops by.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

This will answer your problem. Just position below bathroom window and stand back. :taz: 

Alasdair


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Update

He has moved in - we have spoken to his old servants and they are pleased that he has found a home to look after him.

In fact his sister is happier now he has left home and she has taken over there.

So here he is



















His old servants have said that, as he is insured for vets bills should he require treatment, they will sort it.

I think that we have been granted temporary custody of him


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

synchro said:


> Update
> 
> He has moved in - we have spoken to his old servants and they are pleased that he has found a home to look after him.
> 
> ...


I think that HE has granted you the pleasure of his company at least temporarily :thumbup: - can I move next door and get your neighbours to pay for OUR cat insurance? :blink: :clown:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Just like reading the story of how we became the servants of our first cat.

The ones that pick you are special !!!!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi

Same thing happened to us 3years ago, our is black also,

A cat chooses his owners...... 

best regards Martin


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Cats are touching and all that... but I'm really a dog person. Cats are, well... - CATS!

I'm sure that half of the people that looked at this thread were only after what the title said!!!

Okay... mind out of the gutter now and strictly thinking of watches... and cats.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

we used to have cats in and out of our garden a few years ago but I put them off by throwing small stones (gravel) near NOT at them to deter them as our dog at the time a Staffordshire Bull terrier bitch quite liked eating them after she was accosted by one as a pup!

Anyway one day she was ferreting about in the hedge bottom between ours and next doors and getting quite excited(hungry looking!) I moved her and found 4 kittens which I presumed correctly were new arrivals to next doors cat...one of the little cuties was all caught up in some discarded cotton which had cut into its paw, so I untangled it and took them all next door who promptly took them in to their mother who wasn't doing a very good or motherly job at the time!

They found homes for all of the kittens except for the one the one I untangled and called her Snowy..she grew up and cautiously came into our garden obviously aware of the dog so again I detered her with shouts, claps and the odd bit of gravel tossed her way...next door bought a dog and within a few months Snowy had become semi ferral and you could see her regularly prowling the back gardens etc from our home office window as with most cats their feline adventures are a joy to watch...she often slept? perched on the dividing fence about 8 foot up and you could see her there often in the early hours as it was just getting light, or perhaps she was mouse spotting?

Sadly our dog died about 2 years ago and is still missed but now Snowy spends more time in our garden, she doesn't get the claps, shouts or gravel treatment any more and she is fed, watered and when she allows it stroked...when we arrive home in the car she often suddenly appears and runs and rubs up against us sometimes she wants feeding but often it is just for affection..I like Snowy and the wife loves her as she eats mice which the wife hates!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Cats are touching and all that... but I'm really a dog person. Cats are, well... - CATS!
> 
> I'm sure that half of the people that looked at this thread were only after what the title said!!!
> 
> Okay... mind out of the gutter now and strictly thinking of watches... and cats.


Part of the price we pay for joining a U.K. forum.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

SharkBike said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Cats are touching and all that... but I'm really a dog person. Cats are, well... - CATS!
> ...


Hey SB - Finally someone that understands (like you guys don't!).

How about at least a pix of the neighbor or her (ahem)... cat. Forget the cat we got the picture.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


Nice to see you spelled "neighbor" the right way too.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

SharkBike said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


SB - I think we are being totally ignored! Join my world.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, it's correct that cats do what they want rather than what you want 

Here's ours being a bit 'annoying'










The strw rug that used to be his mortal enemy, he would dive on it grasping it with his claws and biting it until he ripped out the centre, we gave it a decent send off 










Another!










King of the castle!!










I couldn't ever imagine not having a moggie- it would mean having to buy mouse traps :lol:

John


----------



## wheelnut (Jan 6, 2011)

> the wife loves her as she eats mice which the wife hates!


my wife likes chocolate so no problems :thumbsup:


----------

